

Visualization of DHH's commits to Ruby on Rails from 2004-09 [video] - grinich
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0ji8FDNTj0

======
aantix
Sometimes I see such visualizations and it makes me depressed.

I'm a day dreamer most days and any other days I feel like it takes me twice
as long to get productive with a certain framework than it does other
colleagues.

But I have other visions and I see the bigger picture and at some points there
are ideas, BIG ideas that no else seems to get excited about BUT I can get
excited about and I think to myself "You're so slow, how are you ever going to
get to the end of your vision?"

So maybe that's my big challenge, how do I make my vision complete? Do I use
Rent A Coder? Do I code it myself and not worry about a time line because time
constraints are just worries made up my by subconscious?

I don't think I will ever work at the speed of DHH, Jamis Buck, or any other
contributor.

But I think I have a vision. And I will complete it.

~~~
BonoboBoner
The secret is: there is no genius programmer. One just needs to stop worrying
start with something and eventually it will turn into a success which will
make other people assume that you are the genius programmer. But there really
isnt such a thing.

------
Titanous
The story to take away from this is how much GitHub can add to a project's
contributions. I'm sure Rails' popularity didn't hurt either. See
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0ji8FDNTj0#t=5m10s> for the GH migration.

~~~
hammerdr
No kidding. GitHub absolutely _exploded_ the number of contributors to Rails
(at least, judging by this visualization).

~~~
kingkilr
My instinct is that it's just increasing the number of _attributed_ commits.
Before Github the committer was always whichever user actually committed it,
here the committer is the author.

~~~
jrockway
Why? Git logs both author and committer. When you apply patches from the fork
queue, the author is the original author and you are the committer. So any
stats that look at committer would be ... wrong, github or not.

~~~
kingkilr
Right github would record the author as being the person. SVN has no
conception of an author/committer distinction.

~~~
jrockway
Oh right, Rails was originally SVN.

I wiped the SVN era from my memories as a way of coping with the pain it
caused me.

------
patio11
I did one of these yesterday for myself. Great, great fun (Google for
[gource]). I was hoping to blog about it but the video ended up being too
gigantic for me to load into my Ubuntu VM to transcode in any reasonable
amount of time.

~~~
grinich
Here's a link to the sourcecode: <http://code.google.com/p/gource/>

------
petercooper
Or you can watch a video of DHH winning a recent motor race:
<http://youtu.be/ef-CtcXM89g>

